
Gutter Oil - gotocake
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gutter_oil
======
ada1981
>> According to a notice released jointly by the Supreme People's Court, the
Supreme People's Procuratorate and the Ministry of Public Security, the death
penalty will now be an option when prosecuting more serious cases of gutter
oil manufacturing in the country. <<

